# Shinearama's Waxstock photos!



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, we had an AWESOME day at Waxstock, met loads of great people and were run off our feet from opening to closing. It was an awesomely well put-together event, so all available hats off to the crew for making it as fun and exciting as possible.

As our corporate statement suggests:

_1) Wing it
2) Retire rich_

we arranged all our stuff last minute, and after a bit of running around like headless chickens we finally loaded up the _Official Shinearama Totally Not A Rental Van Van™_ and set off around lunchtime Saturday.

Saturday lunchtime - and we're off! Our view for the next three hours...










Well, until Twenty minutes in and TRAFFIC CARNAGE. Epic fail.










Everyone getting set up on Saturday afternoon. Lots of feverish building, sweating, and swearing!










A Shiny Stand starts to take shape. About half an hour later Phil got bored (i.e. he spotted the bar) and we vowed to call it quits and finish off Sunday morning. Sounded like a great idea at the time...










...and then this happened. Which then led to many more frosty beverages, a spiky curry, and us setting up the stand Sunday morning with belting hangovers. Character building!










Kelly Harris' (KDS Keltec) display Aventador. Absolutely beautiful ever so slightly variable paint, a wonderful mix of yellows and oranges. Gorgeous.










The Cerbera on display at Kelly's stand. RAWR.










For me, this was best car at the whole show. Not quite a Mk. III, which is my personal dream car, but absolutely lovely and incredibly restored and spotless. We also passed it twice on the A1 on the way home, and it was whizzing at a pretty decent lick of speed ^_^










Waxstock opens! And the crowds roll in! Here's a life lesson kids: taking a steady photo whilst hung over like a loon and having just built a trade stand is incredibly difficult!










Our little shiny corner. We were wonderfully busy busy all the way up to closing time. You guys rock! We learned a valuable lesson: next time, MOAR SHELVES! Also, don't hang the wheelbrushes off the marquee where I will keep pinging them with ALL OF MY FACE every ten minutes.










Neilly Neil displaying his usual "OMG PICTURE TAKING TIEMZ!" face ^_^










Mysteriously lit picture is mysteriously lit!










This car looks rather familiar - it has graced our car park a few times ^_^

I like to call this colour "edible om nom nom blue".










Kelly Harris entertaining the crowd: "We had to respray it 16 times!". You can see the special Waxstock bonnet that KDS Keltec made - wonderful paint job, hats off to the KDS team!










More mysterious mystery lighting...










...but when I shoot the other side, the lighting swaps round. HOW DOES THAT WORK?










Absolutely gorgeous, and the mirrors on the floor show an utterly immaculate undercarriage. I like an nice immaculate undercarriage.










No comment required for this beast -come get some! Rawr.










Everybody displaying for the Show & Shine competition.










Neilly Neil working hard, as ever...










So again, thanks to everyone who worked so hard to get all this off the ground, and thanks to everyone who came along on the day (and especially those who stopped by our little Shiny Tent Of Happy Buying Stuff and Too Few Shelves™, and we hope we will see you all next year!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be back up with the 'edible om nom nom blue' Clio very soon to fill up on knowledge and detailing bits.

Nice to speak to you all again, I was getting drunk just talking to Phil at 9am because of his alcobreath!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments about my car i also think it was the best in the show but i am totally biased and if i had to pick one to go home in i went in it
After 22 years ownership i am getting to know it now
No good just passing me at speed [I only run at 50mph] a rope should have been passed out for a tow
Took me 5 hours to get home 10-30pm


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Hopefully I'll be back up with the 'edible om nom nom blue' Clio very soon to fill up on knowledge and detailing bits.
> 
> Nice to speak to you all again, I was getting drunk just talking to Phil at 9am because of his alcobreath!


Alcobreath? Oh, you mean Phil's natural musk? 

Phil just read that and for a moment was mortified, and then made a solid commitment to not actually change his ways at all...


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Foxx said:


> Alcobreath? Oh, you mean Phil's natural musk?


Eau de Alcohol iirc!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> No good just passing me at speed [I only run at 50mph] a rope should have been passed out for a tow
> Took me 5 hours to get home 10-30pm


As I learned with my old Series 3 Landy, if you haven't driven a slow old vehicle, gripping the hard plastic wheel and showing a grim rictus look of sheer terror on your face, you have never driven


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Eau de Alcohol iirc!


Why do you think we had all the airfresheners hanging up? 

Phil just said he's actually grateful it was just the beer, and not the filthy curry as well


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah well, got to be done hasn't it! 

Got to love British mentality, mixing beer with curry. Because men!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Foxx said:


> The Cerbera on display at Kelly's stand. RAWR.


Kelly's TVR *Tuscan* you mean. :thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

PJS said:


> Kelly's TVR *Tuscan* you mean. :thumb:


D'oh! Typing ion a rush = fail


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Foxx said:


> D'oh! Typing ion a rush = fail


Still russian and falling....:lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

PJS said:


> Still russian and falling....:lol:


Herp derp derp. I give up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well i'm glad the Swirl Police finally caught someone LOL


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Well i'm glad the Swirl Police finally caught someone LOL


I think Neilly Neil was too


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxx said:


> Neilly Neil displaying his usual "OMG PICTURE TAKING TIEMZ!" face ^_^


The first of many visits. Just used a few products on my sister mini. did a good job but saving the rest for the big detail in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

cortinajim said:


> Thanks for the comments about my car i also think it was the best in the show but i am totally biased and if i had to pick one to go home in i went in it
> After 22 years ownership i am getting to know it now
> No good just passing me at speed [I only run at 50mph] a rope should have been passed out for a tow
> Took me 5 hours to get home 10-30pm


Actually Jim it should have won, I love Cortinas and really regret selling my MkIII 1.6GT.

You did pass us at one stage but we were getting human fuel at the time so we passed you again.

Would love to give it a machining for you one day.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Actually Jim it should have won, I love Cortinas and really regret selling my MkIII 1.6GT.
> 
> You did pass us at one stage but we were getting human fuel at the time so we passed you again.
> 
> Would love to give it a machining for you one day.


Wait, what, you had a Mk III and didn't sell it to me? Not knowing me at the time is no excuse.

I am crushed.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Was a bit shocked when you said i passed you untill i read that you were stopped ,as in 430 miles i never passed nothing and never looked like i would :wave: :driver:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Well i'm glad the Swirl Police finally caught someone LOL


I was naughty on purpose :lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> Was a bit shocked when you said i passed you untill i read that you were stopped ,as in 430 miles i never passed nothing and never looked like i would :wave: :driver:


I know that feeling. In the three years driving my old Series III, I only ever passed in the middle lane ONCE, and that was a knackered old Metro driving so slow it was travelling at the speed of heavy. I felt like the King of the Motorway!

Then I broke down :wall:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

cracking write up guys... think my brother bought a SN sponge off you guys (you were a whole pound cheaper than everyone else ) and we had an entertaining conversation about the germans... no swiss word for sponge 

Would have liked to have a better mooch at your stuff but the stand was 4-5 bodies deep all day and i like my space 

cheers, Nige


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

n_d_fox said:


> cracking write up guys... think my brother bought a SN sponge off you guys (you were a whole pound cheaper than everyone else ) and we had an entertaining conversation about the germans... no swiss word for sponge
> 
> Would have liked to have a better mooch at your stuff but the stand was 4-5 bodies deep all day and i like my space
> 
> cheers, Nige


Yep, it was crazy crazy busy. Must be our alluring musk that draws people in :lol:

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

*The Magician,s Car*

More mysterious mystery lighting...

...but when I shoot the other side, the lighting swaps round. HOW DOES THAT WORK?

I The Magician used my secret formula and did some Magic


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

:lol:


----------

